# Truck shopping stress



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've decided to move on from my 1998 dodge 1500. I've had my truck for 18 years but it's now time to part ways. I can't believe how stressful it is trying to decide on a replacement in my price range (under 15k). I'm looking to replace it with a 3/4 ton that can pull a heavy 26" bumper pull camp trailer, which my 5.9 360 engine really struggles doing. 

Anyone else stress over buying a car/truck?


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I just bought a new Silverado, you would think truck shopping would be kinda fun, aside from the money but no, it was 2 of the worst 2 weeks I've spent in a long time. The salesmen will tell you anything to get you on the lot thinking they can talk you into what they have, even though you gave them a short list of must haves and what they have doesn't even check half the boxes. Good luck, I don't envy you in your search.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched a thing on the news today that said that used truck prices are up around 31% right now and that the used truck supply is very low on the dealers lots. 

Now this is in Colorado but I hear that Utah is in the same boat. 

They are saying that everyone now wants a truck. I guess that they need one to bug out in.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I watched a thing on the news today that said that used truck prices are up around 31% right now and that the used truck supply is very low on the dealers lots.
> 
> Now this is in Colorado but I hear that Utah is in the same boat.
> 
> They are saying that everyone now wants a truck. I guess that they need one to bug out in.


 I'm shocked by all the newer trucks I see around the salt lake valley. Even at the grocery store, 1/3 of the vehicles are trucks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People have money to spend on them. 

I have a 24 year old Ford diesel that is going to have to make it a few more years. 

A few weeks ago I was offered $10,000 for it when I was fueling up, but the problem is how am I going to replace it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I looked up Jerry Steiner GMC day before yesterday to see what their inventory was... they had exactly ZERO 3/4 GMCs in stock! Unbelievable... not one single 2500.

It is the absolutely worst time to look for a truck... new or used. Wait till spring at least.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone else stress over buying a car/truck?


I'm in the same boat. Brent Brown sent me a text saying they had a couple of what I wanted in stock, so I may pay them a visit next week, but I'm just not sure......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 2005 GMC only has 106,000 miles. Every dealer I've talked to about other trucks, DROOL over the thought of getting that thing on trade. Its still a really good truck so I'm not in a rush to unload it. Got a new Oil Pressure gauge on order to fix the pegged needle... its the only thing wrong with the entire truck.


-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I am extremely lucky to have a 2015 Ram 1 ton 4 door long bed with only 34k on it.
It stays in my shop out of the sun.
I dread having to replace it and just hope it outlasts me.
Other than killer interest rates if you can work it in your favor, I agree with Dallan, do whatever you need to if you can possibly wait until spring.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a great experience last December when I purchased a new Cummins. They (Ken Garff W.V.) showed me the truck I was wanting. In fact they showed me many trucks.

Once I decided what one I wanted we started crunching numbers. I had a # on my trade, and they had a # too. I drove off the lot in my old truck and before I made it two blocks they were on the phone asking me to come back. I dint go back and stuck to my guns on the price of both trucks.

About an hour later I get a call from the manager and he wanted me to come back. I said only if you agree to the $$ I am willing to accept for the trade and the $$ of the new truck. Now mind you, I spent a few days doing my homework on truck prices and also trade price.

He would agree on the $$ ONLY if my credit was where I told them it was. DONT allow a dealership to pull your credit without coming to an agreement on a deal FIRST!! It's a "hard hit" on your credit. Anyway... I gave him the information needed to pull the report and five minutes later he said I could come and get my new Cummins. 


They had it all washed up and looking like a Prom Queen when I got there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I stress like crazy when making big purchases like that. My wife makes fun of me about it. 

Like has been said, right now is the absolute worst time to buy a truck. If you can wait, I would.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> My 2005 GMC only has 106,000 miles. Every dealer I've talked to about other trucks, DROOL over the thought of getting that thing on trade. Its still a really good truck so I'm not in a rush to unload it. Got a new Oil Pressure gauge on order to fix the pegged needle... its the only thing wrong with the entire truck.
> 
> -DallanC


And the problem is, they will give you pennies on the dollar for trade. I was goofing around one day at a dealership and the salesguy said they could match my current monthly payment on my trade in. I asked if they could seriously and he said not a problem.

You should have seen him balk when he learned I owed nothing so my monthly payment would be zero dollars on a new ride.

It will be cheaper for me to put in a new "bullet proof" engine and new transmission instead of buying new.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

OH I hear you. I stress like crazy spending $200. Let alone new vehicle shopping. I inherited my current ride and will ride it till it dies. It is a 93 GMC and only has 111,000 on it. I got it with 53,000 10 years ago. I can't afford a new one and it costs as much as my house, which is ludicrous. 

SUVs are close to the same. A new Sequoia is not cheap.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The price of vehicles isn't going to get any cheaper. On average they jump about 1-3K a year. December is the best time to purchase a ride anyway. The Dealerships are trying to reduce inventory for the new year models and have some great incentives to offer "Well Qualified Buyers" (810 and higher credit score) That is, IF they have inventory on the lot. 


Once the election is over, depending on who the President is, things will loosen up. When the COVID ends....well, hang on to your hat.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I check from time to time online, just because I know one day my truck is going to give up the ghost.

Found these guys the other day and they seem like they have good reviews.

https://www.utahtruckguys.com/used-cars-west-valley-city-ut

May be worth a gander if you are looking for something under 15k.

I know I bought my last car from Auto Source and even thought it was a branded title. I have 120k miles on it (bought it with 64 miles) and have had zero issues with standard maintenance.

https://www.myautosource.com/used-vehicles/

One thing with Used Vehicles is that you should call a Mechanic that does not work with the dealership in the area and have him inspect the Truck before buying. Trucks can get expensive quick if the codes are deleted from the scanner or you have to replace shocks, brakes, O2 sensors, Catalytic converters, etc.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If a certain person becomes the prez and kills the oil industry you can kiss your big trucks and trailers goodbye. Just sayin there isn't a electric truck out the that will pull my 5th wheel up the slant at the Gorge. Yes they are expensive and it pains me to think of buying a new one.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

One suggestion I would make, if you find one you like that will work for it jump on it. I had 2 that I looked at, went home to think about over night only to call back in the morning to find out there were sold already. The one I ended up buying I called on a monday night, it had just been delivered that day, I drove it tuesday morning and bought it. While I was filling out the paperwork the sales manager told me that 2 other couples had shown up to buy it. I was there at 9:00 am waiting for the sales people or it would have been gone. I actually saw the people walking around it, checking it out while I was signing papers. Crazy, kinda like the housing market right now, you don't have a minute to think about it you just have to jump and hope it works out for you. I would agree, if possible I would wait until spring, I couldn't. Oh yeah, and no wheeling and dealing on price, at least not for a new one, they tell you what you're going to pay. I played like I wasn't interested and they actually tried to talk me out of it, saying they didn't want to sell me something I wouldn't be completely satisfied with. They hold all the cards right now.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone else stress over buying a car/truck?


I'm trying to buy a house right now... a car/truck ain't got nothing on that! -O,-

Seriously, though, I do stress about big purchases. I'm the type that likes to think things over for a few days, which is why current market conditions are driving me crazy. Makes it hard to relax.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

In March I went to the local dealer and picked up the last 2019 F250 Lariat powerstroke crew cab that they had on the lot. 

Thinking it is my last truck.

At the end of the deal they asked if there was anything else they could do for me and I said that they could give me a little more trade in on my 04 F350, he went into the manager and said that they would give me $2K more and that was after the deal was made.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So I have an opportunity to buy a truck from a family member. At first, I wasn't sure if that would be a good idea but I'm starting to see that my uncle will do everything he can to fix any problem the truck has before he lets it go. He's already been very upfront with the little things he's found wrong with the truck. So I think it's a bonus to be dealing with an honest person that wants to be fair with me. I'm sure the reason for giving me a discount on the truck is in case something wrong does come up, I can get it fixed with the money I saved from the discount he's willing to give me. He already told me if I don't buy it, he'll be asking $2,500 more for anyone else. 



So what's your opinion on buying from family, more or less stressful?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Family financing causes more problems than just about anything. But this doesn't look to be the case.

If you do your due diligence as you would on any other vehicle and realize it is being sold "as is" I can't see why it would be more stressful.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I've bought a few rigs from my brother. He is up front and takes good care of his vehicles and wouldn't hesitate to buy another from him. Now my sister on the other hand, I would never buy a car from, she beats the crap out of cars! So it all depends on the person. Just keep in mind things break and there is no timetable for it. You could drive out of the driveway and lose the transmission without any warning.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I research a ton on the model of truck I want and wait for the right deal. Purchasing from an individual will usually save money over going to the "stealership" I'm a midsized truck guy. Love the Tacoma's, Frontier, Colorado etc. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If your uncle's truck would fit your situation and it appears to be in good shape then buy it. Like muleydeer said- any car you buy from a private party is as-is. 

Only the buyer makes it more stressful when buying from someone they know- by complaining or passively mentioning something went wrong. 

I've bought from family members and never complain if something goes wrong. It is nice to know how the vehicle was treated by the previous owner.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

You can always drive it to a mechanic shop and have them inspect it over also for more peace of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, have it checked out if you would like to purchase it. 

If it fits your needs, the price is right, and you like it then it looks like you have found your vehicle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ridge,

Buy what you really want. Not what’s the best deal. 

If the truck you really want is just outside your price range, maybe consider waiting longer to purchase. We’ve all bought something and wished we’d bought something else. Vehicles are the worst when it comes to that in my experience.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I know the feeling...
I wouldn't say I stress on it, but still have 87 Toyota that I keep thinking I need to let go...
But when F-150 breaks down last month, guess who took me hunting and fishing... 

As good as a side by side, don't worry about scratches or dents, paid for nearly 30 years and has a good heater...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a question. Barring the unforeseen, (this is 2020 after all) do you guys see anything that would likely change the prices for new trucks in the next 6 months? 

The local dealer is almost out of 2020's but has the 2021's in stock and the price for the trim I was looking at is about the same as 2020 model year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Truck prices are not going to come down anytime soon or even in the future. 

More consumers are purchasing trucks now than ever before. All you have to do is to look at what is on the dealers lots when they do have them. You can't find a basic truck with rubber floor mats and crank down windows. Everyone wants them pimped out and most of them are used as grocery getters and will never see a work day in their lives.

Used trucks will continue to get premium dollars also. So if you want one you pretty much have to bite the bullet and pay the price on them.


----------



## Rockroller17 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes I was looking at the listing on KSL and couldn't believe the prices for high milage trucks. I guess I'll keep the good ole GMC for a while!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Catherder said:


> Here is a question. Barring the unforeseen, (this is 2020 after all) do you guys see anything that would likely change the prices for new trucks in the next 6 months?


Economic collapse would do it.

But the problem is the Federal Reserve has printed trillions of dollars out of thin air this year and another "stimulus" package is on the table. This will continue to drive up prices across the entire economy through 2021. That along with all the covid reasons for buying a truck to hit the hills will likely keep upward pressure on truck prices.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

brisket said:


> Economic collapse would do it.
> 
> But the problem is the Federal Reserve has printed trillions of dollars out of thin air this year and another "stimulus" package is on the table. This will continue to drive up prices across the entire economy through 2021. That along with all the covid reasons for buying a truck to hit the hills will likely keep upward pressure on truck prices.


Don't worry it will be crashing soon. And you'll be glad to have a paid off vehicle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury1989 (May 20, 2020)

I understand your excitement and it does often seem intimidating, but I hope that now you have decided to do it and I can congratulate you on what you did. Before buying even something insignificant, I often experience excitement, and when it comes to, for example, clothes, I even have to kratom capsules buyhttps://www.sacredkratom.com/product-category/buy-kratom-capsules/, so that before shopping I do not get a panic attack and do not disrupt my plans again. But in general, shopping is always good and pleasant, so do not stress about it. Just enjoy


----------

